# All Electric Drift Car livery design contest announced



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Quimera Responsible Racing have announced an art contest to design the livery of their All Electric Drift Car (AEDC) which will become the first all electric car to compete in the Drifting category in the next generation of green racing... Newswire >


----------

